# MeFo-Strände Umgebung Timmendorf



## Dingsens (16. März 2012)

Hallo ihr MeFo-Verrückten. |wavey:
Wie der Titel schon sagt,bräuchte ich mal ein paar Tips zu MeFo-tauglichen Stränden in der näheren Umgebung vom Timmendorfer Strand.
Hintergrund ist,dass ich nächste Woche beruflich dort zugange bin und meine wenige Freizeit gern mit der Jagd auf ne "westdeutsche"  Meerforelle ausfüllen möchte.
Da ich mich aber westlich der Landesgrenze MV's überhaupt nicht auskenne,hoffe ich auf ein paar hilfreiche Tips von ortskundigen Cracks aus der Region.
Also,über Tips würde ich mich freuen und bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus bei euch.

Grüße aus der Hansestadt Rostock.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (12. März 2015)

*AW: MeFo-Strände Umgebung Timmendorf*

Bin " leider " Mefo Süchtig und hab mir eh für Hamburg Alster ein Bellyboot gekauft  
wollt das aber auch mal auf der Ostsee mit Mefo versuchen deshalb springe ich mal auf den Treadf hier ein 
also fürn Tipp mit Belly an der Ostsee von HH Aus bin ich super dankbar ... gruss Michi


----------



## Baum1309 (12. März 2015)

*AW: MeFo-Strände Umgebung Timmendorf*

Moin Moin,

ich bin zwar kein Mefo-Crack sondern eher Brandungsangler, aber da trifft man auch den einen oder anderen Mefo-Angler, bzw Belly-Bootangler. Also in Bliesdorf vor der Steilküste Richtung Grömitz trifft man immer mal wieder ein Belly Boot. Vom Ufer gibt es dort auch genügend Mefo-Angler


----------



## Meerforellenfan (12. März 2015)

*AW: MeFo-Strände Umgebung Timmendorf*

Hinter dem Hansapark in Sieksdorf ist gut und ansonsten empfehle ich Dir eine Karte fürs Brodener Ufer zu kaufen


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (13. März 2015)

*AW: MeFo-Strände Umgebung Timmendorf*

Danke JUngs !!! Heute abend bekomme ich mein Belly |bla: und dann muss ich mal raus aufs Meer #6 ( aber nur bei auflandingen Wind ...) Danke !!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (13. März 2015)

*AW: MeFo-Strände Umgebung Timmendorf*

ps. stimmt es da es auch verpachtete Stellen gibt an der Ostsee ??? Also wegen Tageskarten etc. das hätte ich nie gedacht ( mein Lieblingsthema !) 
danke Micha


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. März 2015)

*AW: MeFo-Strände Umgebung Timmendorf*



50Fifty schrieb:


> ps. stimmt es da es auch verpachtete Stellen gibt an der Ostsee ??? Also wegen Tageskarten etc. das hätte ich nie gedacht ( mein Lieblingsthema !)
> danke Micha


Hi,

am Brodtener Ufer braucht man eine extra Karte.Sonst kenne ich hier keinen Strand in der Gegend.Falls du nicht aus Schleswig Holstein kommst musst du aber eine Gebühr zahlen um überhaupt irgendwo hier an der Ostsee fischen zu dürfen.Kommst du von hier hast du das mit deiner Marke auf dem Fischereischein schon erledigt.


Mfg Sea-Trout


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (13. März 2015)

*AW: MeFo-Strände Umgebung Timmendorf*

Komme aus HH und bin aber Nordfriese somit hab ich natürlich die SH Karte #6 Danke für Eure Tipps ! 
dies We. wird denke ich zu windig an der Ostsee .. 
obwohl die Mefos ja auch in der Welle beißen sollen 
ich such mir aber lieber für die ersten Fahrten dann lieber Flachwassert aus |bla:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (13. März 2015)

*AW: MeFo-Strände Umgebung Timmendorf*

21 € fürs ganze Jahr ist ja nun auch nicht viel, da fährste einmal weiter nach Fehmarn und hast schon mehr Spritgeld wah ;-)


----------

